#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   hilfe! schlimme schulterschmerzen >

## lucy230279

hallo an alle,
weiß net, was ich machen soll.
vorab:aufgrund von tramadol-einnahme habe ich schlimme schwindelanfälle und kreislaufprobleme.
hab jetzt erstmal keine genommen, dafür kommen die rückenschmerzen zurück.
bevor ich heute zum volleyball ging, merkte ich schon ein leichtes ziehen in der schulter. dachte an muskelkater. nach dem vb wurde es immer schlimmer (obwohl ich arm da nicht übermäßig belastet hab oder hingefallen bin)
die einzige haltung in der ich meinen arm jetzt noch halten kann, ist ca.30 Grad Beugung Richtung Körpermitte(vorm körper hängend) die schulter ist die ganze zeit nach oben gezogen, entspannen kann ich sie nicht.
jede noch so kleine bewegung verursacht schmerzen in der schulter und mittlerweile breitet sich auch ein taubheitsgefühl in der hand aus.
war in notaufnahme, röntgen ohne befund. klinische untersuchung nicht möglich, da kaum aktive/passive bewegung mehr möglich. da ich keinen direkten unfall als ursache hatte, wissen sie auch nicht weiter und für bestimmte krankheiten wäre ich noch viel zu jung.
"bitte nehmen sie weiter ihre schmerzmittel, aber vielleicht wieder ibuprofen"
wenn es nicht besser wird, soll ich zum orthopäden, aber dran denken, dass die eine lange wartezeit haben. dort könnte man evtl ein mrt anweisen. könnte ja sehnenruptur oder ähnliches sein, was man auf röntgen nicht sieht.
ach ja, wenn chirurgischer eingriff vonnöten, darf ich gern in die gelenkssprechstunde kommen.
bin weder krankgeschrieben noch sonst irgendwas. durch die schiefe körperhaltung, schulter hochgezogen, werden auch meine blockaden in lws/hws/bws wieder richtig böse.
sorry, aber mir laufen hier die tränen vor schmerzen obwohl ich heute schon 2 ibu und eine tramadol genommen hab. weiß nicht mehr weiter. 
kann mir irgendwer nen tipp geben, wie ich die nacht und das we überstehen soll, ohne bedenklich große mengen tabletten zu schlucken? 
kann nicht mehr. :Sad:

----------


## mämchen

Liebe Lucy,
du machst doch jetzt schon so lange auf die eine oder andere Art damit rum. M. E. wärst du reif für eine Orthopäd. Klinik, jetzt am WE hat ja kein Arzt Sprechstunde, und jetzt ist es doch wirklich akut! Auch das MRT würde ich machen lassen - ich selbst wurde wochenlang erfolglos auf Sehnenentzündung im Fuß behandelt, nach einem MRT endlich der Sehnenabriß erkannt, eine individuelle Einlage verordnet u. angepaßt, seitdem wurde es gut, ohne weitere Medis. Zurückbehalten hab ich eine Allergie, nach Diclo reagier ich jetzt auf alles mögliche, und das ärgert mich dermaßen, weil es nicht nötig gewesen wäre, hätte ich gleich die richtigen Untersuchungen bekommen...
Bitte gehe heute zu einer Orthop. Notfallsprechstunde!!!!
Alles Gute, Ute

----------


## lucy230279

hallo ute,
vielen dank für deine antwort.
es geht schon etwas besser, kann den arm auf dem tisch ablegen. immerhin, aber mehr ist auch net drin.
gestern abend warenes noch 2 ibus aber die schmerzen werden net besser.
orthopädische notfallsprechstunde? war auch heute nacht bei nem direkten orthopäden, sogar 2, aber wie gesagt, befunderhebung nicht möglich, wg unbeweglichkeit.
mmhh, kann ich auf das mrt bestehen?
so haue jetzt mal noch 2 ibus rein, damit ich den vormittag überstehe.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo Lucylein, 
klar ich würde auf das mrt bestehen, wenn man so nichts feststellen kann muss man eben einen anderen weg einschlagen um den beschwerden auf den grund zu gehen.
grüßle Schubser

----------


## StarBuG

Warst du in einer orthopädischen Klinik oder bei einem niedergelassenen Orthopäden? 
Ich würde dir dringend empfehlen, direkt in eine orthopädische Klinik (evtl. Uniklinik, wenn du eine in der Nähe hast) zu gehen. 
Das ist doch kein Zustand mehr und vor allem keine Lebensqualität, mit der du dich durch deinen Alltag schleppst. 
Deine Schulter könnte eine Verspannung sein, die auf Grund deiner wieder stärkeren Schmerzen durch eine Schonhaltung entstanden sein könnten.
Ich vermute, dass bei dir der Musculus Deltoideus (Trapezmuskel) verspannt ist, und dadurch diese Probleme entstehen.
Hast du mal Wärme versucht? Wenn dir Wärme gut tut und deine Schmerzen in der Schulter lindert, würde ich dir "Finalgon" empfehlen.
Das ist eine tiefenwärme Salbe die mir bei Verspannungen immer extrem gute Dienste erwiesen hat.
Aber lass dir in der Apotheke auch Latexhandschuhe geben, da dieses Zeug echt nur da hin kommen sollte, wo du es auch haben willst, sprich nicht an die Finger  :Zwinker:  
Und extrem vorsichtig und extrem dünn auftragen, das Zeug hat es echt in sich. 
Aber wie gesagt, geh in eine orthopädische Klinik und vor allem, lass dich nicht abwimmeln.
Und wenn die gar nichts machen können, lass dir stärkere, aber andere Schmerzmittel als Tramadol verschreiben und berichte von deinen Nebenwirkungen. 
Gute Besserung 
Michael

----------


## lucy230279

hallo micha, 
der arzt der mich heute nacht untersucht hat, ist zumindestens laut seinem stempel orthopäde und chiropraktiker. also werde ich schon in den richtigen händen gewesen sein.
gehe also am montag zu hausarzt, den ich mir erstmal suchen muss, oder in orthopädische notfallsprechstunde in uniklinik.
mein physio meinte, dass es auch ne entzündung sein könnte, auch die kommt plötzlich und da ich ja ne halbe stunde in fangopackung gelegen hab, ist es vielleicht verstärkt worden? sieht man sowas auf mrt? 
ach übrigens schmerzen strahlen mittlerweile in oberarm und richtung hws aus.. 
werde jetzt mal die gelben seiten wühlen..
danke an alle..

----------


## StarBuG

Vergiss den Hausarzt, geh in eine orthopädische Klinik und lass dich eingehend untersuchen!

----------


## lucy230279

also okay, gehe am montag in orthopädische ambulanz der uniklinik,
hab auf arbeit schon abgesagt, weil ich einfach nicht mehr kann.
ich halte dich/euch auf dem laufenden, wenn ihr mögt. 
knuddel

----------


## StarBuG

Und versuch es mal mit Wärme, wenn es dir gut tut spricht vieles für eine Verspannung, wenn es nicht so gut ist, eher für eine Entzündung. 
Gute Besserung

----------


## lucy230279

okay, micha,
werde mich mal in die wanne haun.
schmerzen schon weniger, etwas mehr beweglichkeit ist auch vorhanden.
problem wird sein, dass am montag bestimmt weg ist (bin freitags geboren, werde deshalb irgendwie immer freitags krank, damit ich nicht soviel von arbeit verpasse  :Grin:  ) und ich dann wie max in der sonne vorm orthopäden stehen werde. dann werde ich mir bestimmt anhören müssen, dass ich ja beschwerdefrei sei und wiederkommen soll, wenns mal wieder beschwerden gibt.
jetzt werde ich also "hoffen" (gott ist das dämlich), dass ich am montag noch nicht beschwerdefrei bin, damit ich endlich mal durchgecheckt werde. vielleicht sollte ich morgen walken gehn, um die schulter zu belasten und die kniee, damit ich ernst genommen werde?
mmhh...

----------


## sonnenschein

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
ich verfolge schon seit einiger Zeit Lucy´s Beschwerden da ich selbst seit gut einem Jahr starke Schmerzen rechte Schulter und weniger ausgeprägt in der linken Schulter habe.
Mittwoch habe ich einen Termin beim Orthopäden.
Nun hat mir Trockenkeks Beitrag gerade einen wichtigen Hinweis gegeben.
Ich habe nämlich eine 2 fache Wirbelsäulenverkrümmung...das wurde schon vor 30 Jahren in der Orthopädie festgestellt.
Nun ja, mal sehen was der Termin am MIttwoch neues bringt.
Bis bald
euer Sonnenschien

----------


## lucy230279

Hallo Sonnenschein, 
du verfolgst mich? :c_laugh:  
Sag mal Bescheid was beim Orthopäden-Termin rausgekommen is.

----------


## claudiabs

Liebe Lucy, 
ich habe Deine Beiträge gelesen und habe festgestellt, dass Du im Jahre 2007 dieselben Probleme hattest, wie meine Schwester heute. Sie ist am Verzweifeln. Hast Du die Schmerzen weggebracht bzw. was hat Dir geholfen? 
Lieber Gruss 
Claudia

----------


## Schlumpfine

hallo luci... was hier gelesen habe ist ja wohl meins, oder? 
hab auch ne diagnose polyarthritis (von neurochirurg), ebenfals der linke arm bis zu den äußeren fingern, des rechte handgelenk innen (also daumen, zeige und ringfinger... kann kaum noch vernünftig was festhalten...wirbelsäule, knie (als ob der halt fehlt, rutscht dauernd weg) , isg... 
ABER: es kümmert niemanden, keine überweisung... weder zu nem rheumatologen noch zur schmerztherapie 
aber keine relevanten blutwerte, alles negativ (is ja eig. was gutes) hast du positive blutwerte gehabt? wie geht es dir jetzt? 
ich bekomme ibu und manuelle therapie 
das mit den armen ist kaum auszuhalten, die anderen schmerzen kommen und gehen... schmerzfrei bin ich schon seit jahren nicht mehr... 
es ist die hölle und keiner will mir helfen... was soll ich nur tun?

----------


## Schlumpfine

ich nochmal... 
ich könnte aus der haut fahren... 
musste heute wieder zum neurochirurgen, weil ich die schmerzen in den armen nicht ausgehalten habe... 
und der donnert mich zusammen...  
weil ich tolperison und aniflazym magen-und darmmäßig nicht vertrage und sie nicht nehmen kann, das weiss er seit 3 wochen (letzter termin) 
man kann da nichts machen, das kommt alles von der wirbelsäule, medikamente gäbe es, aber die müsste ich selber bezahlen (ca. 50€ im monat) die hab ich aber nicht, bekomme hartz und hab eh schon viele ausgaben... 
eine überweisung zum rheumatologen wäre schwachsinn, die wissen ja garnicht, wo rheuma überhaupt herkommt. kommt nämlich alles von der ws. schmerztherapeut ist auch blödsinn, "er" spritzt ja und viele köche verderben den brei... 
und mit den armen? ich muss meinem körper mehr ruhe gönnen (aber atmen darf ich noch? ich mach ja kaum noch was im mom). 
ich habe eindeutig rechts eine sehnenscheidenentzündung, die schmerzen kenn ich genau. was des links is kann ich nicht sagen.  
aber er macht nix, außer alle 12 wochen die ws spritzen. und meckern, weil ich mir noch keine aufblasbare halskrause gekauft habe... hallo? davon war noch nie die rede, hab ja erst seit 2 monaten ne starre (auf rezept) bekommen. die aufblasbare für ca. 80€ muss ich selbst zahlen, weil die kassen des nicht übernehmen.  
und selbst wenn des alles so seine richtigkeit haben sollte... bin ich ein stück vieh, das ich mir des angeschnauze gefallen lassen muss? ja, denn wir haben hier nicht genügend ärzte. 
und nu, die schmerzen sind immernoch da und wer weiss, wielange das mit der ws noch dauert (wenns denn daran liegt)... ich könnt nur heulen im mom. schlafmangel durch die schmerzen, die schmerzen an sich und des gemotze... schon waren die tränen da und ich ja eig. ein fall für den psychiater... 
"es muss ja einen grund geben... iwas will der körper mit den schmerzen kompensieren. solange meine leichen im keller sind wird das nie aufhören" 
tolle wurst, ich geh seit 92 regelmäßig in therapie, mein leben ist so aufgeräumt wie ein neugekaufter und grade erst aufgebauter schrank... 
ich hab ja sogar attestierte polyarthritis und keiner will mich überweisen... und ich kann das bald nicht mehr, dauernd zum arzt, nix wird besser 
DAS und NUR das, macht meine psyche im mom krank... 
eig. bin ich schon wieder fast reif für die klapse 
der rheumatologe nimmt keine 10€ er arbeitet nur auf überweisung, ohne hast du hier keine chance (und es ist der einzige) 
die neurologin weiss von dem problem und unternimmt auch nichts. hausarzttermin hab ich erst im juni (in der akutsprechstunde hat das nix zu suchen) 
das alles bekam ich schon zu hören, ich dreh mich im kreis. eig. sollte das im mom die schönste zeit meines lebens sein (heirat am 1.4.) aber im mom würde ich am liebsten alles abblasen, die schmerzen machen mich alle. 
kein hausarzt nimmt noch patienten (weil mir ein wechsel angeraten wurde), es sei denn, du ziehst frisch her und kannst deinen alten aufgrund der entfernung nicht mehr aufsuchen... 
und ich kann auch nicht mit der bahn fahren (jedenfalls nicht ständig) weil fahrkarten mittlerweile unerschwinglich sind für hartzer... 
ich lauere wirklich auf urlaub meiner hausärztin (damit ich evtl. die vertretung austricksen kann) oder das sich der amtsarzt endlich mal meldet (der will ja, das ich wieder arbeitsfähig werde) 
im mom lehne ich alle arbeit ab (1,10€ jobs), weil ich es gesundheitlich nicht durchstehen würde. habe aber beim amt den diagnosezettel abgegeben (habe hier iwo meine diagnosen schon hinterlassen, wer nachschauen mag) und nach dem amtsarzt gefragt.... is alles eingeleitet, so das ich noch keine sanktionen befürchten muss. 
aber ich will ja: 
1. meine schmerzen loswerden
2. arbeiten, mir fällt die decke auf den kopp
3. nie nie nie wieder zu nem arzt müssen... (frommer wunsch)  
ich will nicht mehr...

----------


## jatoma

Ich habe  auch  seit  Wochen  so Starke  Schulterschmerzen,sitze  nur noch  stundenlang heulend  rum  weil  mir das so  in der  linken Brusthälfte  reinzieht  und  ich dann meine  ich hätte  was am Herz.  war  beim allgemein Mediziner  krieg  ich ibupropfen 600  die  helfen  kein  bisschen  ,  dann zum  Orthopäden  der  guckt  gar  nicht  setzt  eine  spritze  und meint  mädchen  paar tage  haste  ruh.  hallo?? ich  bin mittlerweile  so weit  das ich gesagt  habe  ich häng  mich  auf ??  wer  von  euch  hat  für mich  einen  rat   stehe  kurz  vorm  abdrehn, denn wenns  so weiter geh  verlier  ich deswegen  auch noch meine  Arbeitstelle  weil  ich  an leistung  schwer nach gelassen  habe .  danke  gruss tina

----------

